# Ce mai face cel mai bun prieten al meu?



## thePeerage

Can anyone translate this for me please?
Its from a Romanian freind (female) of mine.

Ce mai face cel mai bun prieten al meu?


----------



## CriHart

thePeerage said:


> Can anyone translate this for me please?
> Its from a Romanian freind (female) of mine.
> 
> Ce mai face cel mai bun prieten al meu?


 
HI,
The translation would be:
_How is my best friend? _or _What is my best friend doing?_


----------



## thePeerage

Thank you for that quick response.
what would be an appropriate reply?
How would I say....

"Your best freind is fine"


----------



## parakseno

"Your best friend is fine" - Cel mai bun prieten al tău e bine.


----------



## CriHart

thePeerage said:


> Thank you for that quick response.
> what would be an appropriate reply?
> How would I say....
> "Your best freind is fine"


 
The appropriate reply would be "Fac bine, multumesc".
I would reply her like this because it's like in English: How are You? I'm fine, thanks.
But, translating word by word, "Your best freind is fine" it would be "Cel mai bun preieten al tau face bine". We never use this answer in Romanian but I think it sounds really nice


----------



## thePeerage

thank you so much. 
(maybe you can help me again sometime


----------



## CriHart

thePeerage said:


> thank you so much.
> (maybe you can help me again sometime


 

You welcome  
And yes, we will help you any time!


----------



## parakseno

Yep, as long as it's something that I can do or that I myself know, count me in  And I think this is true for any member of this forum... that's what we're here for, isn't it?


----------



## robbie_SWE

Precisely Parakseno! (daca nu, dece suntem aici?! )

 robbie


----------

